# Felt - F95.... or get a F85?



## dyk343

I've been looking at an F85 based on reviews and test riding one, but the price is a little too much for me. $1200 is alot to ask from me at this time in my life. So I'm looking into the F95. Yeah, I know its a little cheaper but so am I. That and I dont really like paint job on the new F85's (although looks are def. not everything).

The frame is the same as the F85, but with cheaper components. Anyone have any rants and raves about this bike? Pros cons? I've heard bad things about the front de-railer, and of course it only has a 8 speed cassette.


----------



## terbennett

I had an '07 F85- which had a nice red paint job. That bike was a great bike to ride. In fact I rode it more than my Dura Ace equipped F55, because I preferred the all aluminum frame to the carbon rear setup. I cracked the frame about 5 weeks ago and Felt replaced it. I had feared getting that hideous white with ornage decals on the '09 F85. I contacted Felt to see if i could get the F95 frame instead because while i'm not a fan of the Team Issue colors being on an entry level frame, it looked a lot better than the colors on the 
F85. Turns out that the '09 F95 sold like hotcakes and they only made a limited run of them. If you have one and need a frame replacement, you'd be stuck with the 09 F85 frame instead. As luck would have it, there are no more full aluminum F-Series frames available from Felt- meaning if you find an F95 or F85 at an LBS in your size, grab it or you'll have to wait for the 2010s to come out. Well, Felt actually upgraded me to the FA frame- which is the aluminum with the carbon rear. This would be the frame that you would get if your F95 frame cracked as well. In all honesty, you can't go wrong with an F95 or F85. The F85 has Shimano 105 components, which is the workhorse for the Shimano line up. It's not as polished as Ultegra or primo Dura Ace, but you'll have a 10 speed setup with race worthy components. I will get heat for that, but I went all the way to CAT 3 using 105 components back in the day. I would expect the same performance and durability in the new ones. Anyway, the F95 might have the lower end components, but the Team Issue paint job and limited run makes this one a great value now and in the long run. My LBS owners told me that people are still looking for the '09 F95. Yeah, it's kinda poser-esque (is that even a word), but so was the 2002 Trek 1000 and they still sell today for what they went for back in 2002 because they had the USPS colors. This F95 will follow suit especially since it not only has the colors but the decals too.


----------



## dyk343

I agree on the poser-ish looking paint job on the F95, but the F85 is just ugly... plain and simple. I actually purchased the F95 and have been riding it for the past two days... It really handles and shifts well for the price I paid ($800) and so far I'm really happy with the F95. I am a beginner so someday I will upgrade but for now... I'm happy.

Thanks for your help


----------



## terbennett

Congrats on the purchase. I knew you'd be happy with it. Now if I could find a 58 cm F95frame to build up.....


----------



## dyk343

http://northtownebikes.com/ in Cedar Rapids Iowa

Has several F95's left including a 58cm, but they are complete bikes.


----------



## terbennett

Thanks. I'll contact them.


----------



## BikeNerd2453

terbennett said:


> Congrats on the purchase. I knew you'd be happy with it. Now if I could find a 58 cm F95frame to build up.....


I bought an F95 just for the frame! Stripped it down and now it's full Dura Ace, down to the 7850 wheels, and added a Felt 1.1 carbon fork.
Dropped 6+ pounds off of the bike!


----------



## terbennett

Awesome. That's pretty much what I want to do. Glad to know someone has done it.


----------



## BikeNerd2453

terbennett said:


> Awesome. That's pretty much what I want to do. Glad to know someone has done it.


I'll post some pics up tomorrow or so, I've been playing with some different stems and wheels, but I think I've got it pretty much dialed.


----------



## goldfinger1275

F95s for me. I really love the paint job.


----------



## dyk343

I just wanted to say that I have been riding the F95 for a few weeks now and love the bike. Its fast, stable, and handles well. Recommended for intro bikers who cant afford to drop $2000 on a bike.


----------



## terbennett

BikeNerd2453 said:


> I'll post some pics up tomorrow or so, I've been playing with some different stems and wheels, but I think I've got it pretty much dialed.


Awesome. I'm looking forward to seeing them. In fact, I just saw the F95 up close for the first time last Saturday. Nice frame. The pic on the Felt website don't do this bike justice. The team colors actually look nice on it.


----------



## Axman01

It is my second day riding F95. So far it is a great ride; however, I almost bought the F85 for the upgrades, but colors were too ugly. Happy with F95. Any advise from anyone what I should upgrade next in F95? Thanks for any info; I am new in road biking after all.


----------



## andy11

I also love the F95. I really like the caad 95, but it is little expensive.

*I would buy the F95 team issue today*. But the problem is I don't know where. I went to couple of local bike shops and the F95s aren't there. Most of them (bike line, performance) don't carry felt.



What to do? Can anyone tell me where to buy an F95 in the philly/wilmington DE area? I would drive up to miles.. I don't want to buy online coz of the fitting etc.


----------



## BikeNerd2453

andy11 said:


> I also love the F95. I really like the caad 95, but it is little expensive.
> 
> *I would buy the F95 team issue today*. But the problem is I don't know where. I went to couple of local bike shops and the F95s aren't there. Most of them (bike line, performance) don't carry felt.
> 
> 
> 
> What to do? Can anyone tell me where to buy an F95 in the philly/wilmington DE area? I would drive up to miles.. I don't want to buy online coz of the fitting etc.


Go here: http://www.feltracing.com/09/dealers/

I love my F95, great frame. I upgraded all of the parts, it's down to 17.1lbs in a size 58cm. I love it!


----------



## Superdave3T

andy11 said:


> I also love the F95. I really like the caad 95, but it is little expensive.
> 
> *I would buy the F95 team issue today*. But the problem is I don't know where. I went to couple of local bike shops and the F95s aren't there. Most of them (bike line, performance) don't carry felt.
> 
> 
> 
> What to do? Can anyone tell me where to buy an F95 in the philly/wilmington DE area? I would drive up to miles.. I don't want to buy online coz of the fitting etc.



What size do you need?


----------



## sw150

I picked up a 09 F85 this winter. I got it out for a short ride this week and love it. I don't mind the white and orange paint scheme but agree its not the best looking.


----------



## Dcmkx2000

I am thinking of getting a F95 orange one. How do you like the micro shifters compared to what you would find on a z100?

I test road a z100, and a Scott bike (don't know which...1000 though) which had the tiagra shifters. I liked the tiagra bc I didn't have to change my hand position to shift. 

I'm new to road bikes obviously.


----------



## Superdave3T

Dcmkx2000 said:


> I am thinking of getting a F95 orange one. How do you like the micro shifters compared to what you would find on a z100?
> 
> I test road a z100, and a Scott bike (don't know which...1000 though) which had the tiagra shifters. I liked the tiagra bc I didn't have to change my hand position to shift.
> 
> I'm new to road bikes obviously.


The micro.shift integrated shifters have the ability to shift from the hoods or the drops. The shift buttons are isolated from the brake lever unlike the Tiagra and Sora levers. The F95 is also a 9speed equipped bike, where most bikes in this price range use 8 speed drivetrains.

I've been using the micro.shift shifters on my AR1 for about year now and have been very happy with their performance and durability. I think you'll find that their performance meets that of the Tiagra shifters you liked on the Scott.

Please let me know if you need any help findinig a Felt Dealer with your size in stock.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

terbennett said:


> I had an '07 F85- which had a nice red paint job. That bike was a great bike to ride. In fact I rode it more than my Dura Ace equipped F55, because I preferred the all aluminum frame to the carbon rear setup.


The 2011 model year brings about the return of the F85. It is still race red and will come with an all new superlight 7000 series alloy frame, 10 speed components, Mavic rims, and the price is 10% less than it was a couple years ago when we had it in the line. It should slide in nicely with the Z85 as an alternative geometry for those looking for a racy ride on a budget. We should have pix and more details up in a few weeks but your local Felt dealer will have full details Monday.

-SD


----------



## jrosen76

*F85 v. Z85 - a matter of degree (or geometry)*

SuperdaveFelt, thanks for putting out great bikes. 

I am very interested in the 2011 F85 and Z85. I have only had a chance to ride the F85. How would you describe the differences in geometry and your take on which of the two bikes would be good for a relatively new rider looking for both fitness and longish road rides with the goal of some centuries in my future. Once my riding progresses will I feel that I have outgrown the Z geometry or conversely will I feel that the F is too aggressive for someone that does not intend to race but would like to keep up with the pack. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Matt1986

jrosen76 said:


> SuperdaveFelt, thanks for putting out great bikes.
> 
> I am very interested in the 2011 F85 and Z85. I have only had a chance to ride the F85. How would you describe the differences in geometry and your take on which of the two bikes would be good for a relatively new rider looking for both fitness and longish road rides with the goal of some centuries in my future. Once my riding progresses will I feel that I have outgrown the Z geometry or conversely will I feel that the F is too aggressive for someone that does not intend to race but would like to keep up with the pack. Thank you for your help.


Give them both a try and see what feels right. I ride a '10 F95 and it's my first road bike. My interests in cycling are very similar to yours and I couldn't be happier with the bike and its geometry. I did my longest solo ride the other day (60 miles) and didn't feel any undue stress from the more 'aggressive' position. That said, I recall Felt claiming that Z geometry is used by many of the Garmin riders, so I hardly think it's something you'll 'outgrow'.

If it feels good, go with it!


----------



## Superdave3T

jrosen76 said:


> SuperdaveFelt, thanks for putting out great bikes.
> 
> I am very interested in the 2011 F85 and Z85. I have only had a chance to ride the F85. How would you describe the differences in geometry and your take on which of the two bikes would be good for a relatively new rider looking for both fitness and longish road rides with the goal of some centuries in my future. Once my riding progresses will I feel that I have outgrown the Z geometry or conversely will I feel that the F is too aggressive for someone that does not intend to race but would like to keep up with the pack. Thank you for your help.



As the above poster pointed out, some of the Garmin guys are using the Z bike. Some notable performances are Tom Peterson's win after riding away from Levi in the Tour of CA and Will's 225km off the front of Milan San Remo a couple years ago. The Z bike is not a beginner bike, but we did develop the Z series to offer a wider range of fits for the novice rider than may adapt their position as their experience in the sport grows.

The success of models like the F95 and F85 also indicates that there are plenty of road riders that enjoy the F-series geometry as their first performance road bike as well. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a Z bike for you.

-SD


----------



## jrosen76

Thank you both for your responses. I will ride the F and Z next to each other again and ask the bike shop to set them up as similar as possible, like clipless pedals in both, to try to isolate differences in geometry over other variables. When I tested them the first time they only had a Z100 with straps on the pedals and it significantly impacted the feel of the bike.


----------



## jrosen76

Thank you both for your responses. I will ride the F and Z next to each other again and ask the bike shop to set them up as similar as possible, like clipless pedals in both, to try to isolate differences in geometry over other variables. When I tested them the first time they only had a Z100 with straps on the pedals and it significantly impacted the feel of the bike.


----------



## Superdave3T

jrosen76 said:


> Thank you both for your responses. I will ride the F and Z next to each other again and ask the bike shop to set them up as similar as possible, like clipless pedals in both, to try to isolate differences in geometry over other variables. When I tested them the first time they only had a Z100 with straps on the pedals and it significantly impacted the feel of the bike.


If you want a good start on the set up between the two bikes, have the dealer remove all the headset spacers under the stem on the Z bike and have the stem adjusted in the lowest position. Leave the F-series with the stock stack of spacers. This should provide a similar cockpit set up. If you have shoes and pedals, bring them with you so you can eliminate the variables between the two.

-SD


----------



## jrosen76

Thanks. Do you have an ETA on when the specs for the 2011 F85 and Z85 will go on the web and/or the 2011 catalog will be published. If it won't be posted for a while can you let me know what the drivetrain looks like, especially the cassette, on the two bikes.


----------



## Superdave3T

jrosen76 said:


> Thanks. Do you have an ETA on when the specs for the 2011 F85 and Z85 will go on the web and/or the 2011 catalog will be published. If it won't be posted for a while can you let me know what the drivetrain looks like, especially the cassette, on the two bikes.


The 2011 F85 and Z85 are in stock now, your dealer should be able to show you the actual bicycle, not just read a specification list. We are finishing up a few new designs like our Edict and some urban models so the catalog will not be available until everything is finished, some time around September 1st. Our website goes live around that same time, at the start of Eurobike.

Both the F85 and Z85 use the new Shimano 105 (5700) cassette, front, and rear derailleurs. The Z85 opts for the 11-28t size, and the F85 keeps the 11-25t range. The F85 is Race Red, and the Z85 remains matte black. There are photos from another poster of his 2011 Z85 on this forum.


----------



## terbennett

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The 2011 model year brings about the return of the F85. It is still race red and will come with an all new superlight 7000 series alloy frame, 10 speed components, Mavic rims, and the price is 10% less than it was a couple years ago when we had it in the line. It should slide in nicely with the Z85 as an alternative geometry for those looking for a racy ride on a budget. We should have pix and more details up in a few weeks but your local Felt dealer will have full details Monday.
> 
> -SD


That new F85 is a beauty!! Not only is it red but the graphics make this bike downright gorgeous!! I don't know what formula you guys at Felt ar efollowing in terms of paint but this year's paint schemes are impressive across the board.


----------



## jrosen76

I just bought a 2011 F85. I love it. I got really good service and fit at TriathalonLab in L.A. Amazing bike.


----------



## Superdave3T

jrosen76 said:


> I just bought a 2011 F85. I love it. I got really good service and fit at TriathalonLab in L.A. Amazing bike.


Congrats on the new ride. That's a great shop, too. Please share a photo!
-SD


----------



## terbennett

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Congrats on the new ride. That's a great shop, too. Please share a photo!
> -SD



+1... Photo please?!!


----------



## Ron310

The Z85 seems to be out of stock at most bike stores here in South Bay. Anyone knows where I could get them?


----------



## implayaz9

I am in socal and a lot of shops have z85's in stock.. go to the felt website and start calling places


----------



## Ron310

Thanks! I tried at least the first ten that came out from the list... nobody has it. I found the F85 to be available though.


----------



## implayaz9

call bicycle warehouse. they got some in stock and also irvine bicycles.


----------



## Ron310

Thanks! But they are quite a bit of a drive for me. I heard the LBS is going to have a few this month so I'll just wait.

Thanks again!


----------



## daMartian

about a month ago, bicycle warehouse had only one left in my size 54cm and had to jump on it or wait for a couple of weeks/month to get new shipment


----------



## Ciaran123

What are the Micro.Shifters like on the 2011 F85? Are they anywhere near as good as 105. I've never seen them before and I have been told this is where Felt have tried saving money on the bike instead of putting 105 shifters on. I really don't like the thought of having to use shifters which are the same as Sora or Tiagra's.


----------



## zach.scofield

They are IMO WAY better than the tiagra / sora shifters. Shifting takes a little to get used to if you've only ridden shimano stuff without triggers. They work much better though than the referenced shifters. They are crisp and comfy to grip. I still prefer 105 and up BUT, for the savings are not reducing performance.


----------



## Ciaran123

Thanks for that, I don't want to buy the F85 then find I need to upgrade the shifters within weeks because they are of poor quality. I was told you have to be a bit double jointed to shift on Sora/Tiagra if riding on the top.


----------



## zach.scofield

The micro shifters are way more ergonomic IMO.


----------



## Ciaran123

Thanks mate, not much info on them on the net & my local felt dealer didn't seem to know uch about them either. I've got a 2009 Compulsion 2 & wanting to get in to road cycling but not willing to go all out on a full carbon till I know I'm going to make the bike pay for itself (tax break from work). I've already been earned off buying a BMC, then again I love my Felt's.


----------



## terbennett

Ciaran123 said:


> Thanks for that, I don't want to buy the F85 then find I need to upgrade the shifters within weeks because they are of poor quality. I was told you have to be a bit double jointed to shift on Sora/Tiagra if riding on the top.


Have you looked at the F75? That bike has 105 shifters.


----------



## easyridernyc

nice effin bike the '11 85...that's a really good frame, man, plus 105 shifters and derailleurs?

insane value. for a thousand buks no one else comes close to giving you 105. micro or no on the 85, trek and specialized are tiagra _all the way _for the same bread. again, dont doubt that frame...

nice effin specs, the f's and z's are bangin, man


----------



## zach.scofield

Ciaran123 said:


> Thanks mate, not much info on them on the net & my local felt dealer didn't seem to know uch about them either. I've got a 2009 Compulsion 2 & wanting to get in to road cycling but not willing to go all out on a full carbon till I know I'm going to make the bike pay for itself (tax break from work). I've already been earned off buying a BMC, then again I love my Felt's.



Thats funny, I am a former road racer / TT'r turned Mtn Biker and forgot why I loved the road so much until last summer. Now Im back to a lower end mtn bike with reduced trail time and a nice Felt and am wondering why I ever stopped cycling on the road.


----------



## Ciaran123

I've looked at the F75 and as nice a bike it is unfortunatly out's out of my forced price range (THE Mrs.) so it's no a option and my local dealer doesn't have any 2010 bikes left (2010 bikes being in the sale and all that). I don't think I'm willing to swap to another brand from Felt just for the 105 shifters. Like most men, I stick with what I know and I know I love my Felt's.

I'm going to the World Championships at Dalby Forrest 22 May so I'm sure to see why I love mtb Zach.

Thanks for the heads up terbennett


----------



## bgeurts929

*'11 Felt F85 Vs F95 team issue*

I have a question for everyone here that love felts. I have the chance to get either the F85 2011 Red for $829, comes with all the 105 components and the micro shifters. Or I can get the F95 Garmin Team issue bike for $689. Has tiagra rear and shimano sora front. Comes with microshift. I love the paint scheme of the team issue and feel it will hold its value better in long run. This will be my first road bike so I feel I dont need the higher quality components yet and if I want them I can always upgrade. 

Question is Should I sacrifice the better components for a bike that I really like the paint scheme of. 

This is my first road bike and I want to like the looks. I do like the red but love the team issue. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Don4

You are looking at this from a very practical standpoint. Recognition that this is your first bike, and that you can always upgrade later....

Get the F95 Team Garmin. Once in a lifetime opportunity to have one, and you can use the savings over the F85 to get yourself a helmet, water bottle cages, water bottles, and all the toys without which cycling is incomplete! Ok, so I'm exaggerating! But you definitely want to get the helmet and the cages / bottles.

Let us know what you decide. And you get extra points for being from Wisconsin and buying a Felt!


----------



## bgeurts929

Thanks, that's what I wanted to hear....some thought I was dumb to not get better bike. But I think since they're no longer sponsored by them that it will be collector. And right..am on budget and will need the accessories.......thanks man


----------



## bgeurts929

Thanks...just what I wanted to hear. The fact that they're no longer sponsored by them I think it will be valuable later on. Also to be able to have that bike for 689 is great . Can always upgrade. Also ya am on budget so need accessories.....thanks man. I was hoping id get backed on this and not looked at as dumb for not getting better bike for paint scheme....lol. thanks


----------



## Don4

bgeurts929 said:


> Thanks...just what I wanted to hear. The fact that they're no longer sponsored by them I think it will be valuable later on. Also to be able to have that bike for 689 is great . Can always upgrade. Also ya am on budget so need accessories.....thanks man. I was hoping id get backed on this and not looked at as dumb for not getting better bike for paint scheme....lol. thanks


Hey, it's your bike! And you love the way the F95 looks...which means you will ride it more. And that means, you will be able to drop the naysayers (or better yet, go circle back to see how they are doing!) Enjoy the bike, remember to post pics to prove it happened, and come back often. We're here because we all love Felts.


----------



## bgeurts929

Placed the order on Wednesday. I should have it by late next week!!! Excited...Will post pics when i get it.


----------



## scottzj

Felts are very good bikes. I bought a Felt F95 in Oct for myself and the wife. I got the silver/red combo and got her the Garmin. I have since upgraded all my parts on the bike, carbon seat post and stem, all ultegra groupset with dura ace shifters, and 2 different wheelsets, Fulcrum and Easton Aero. 
With that said, you can always upgrade the felt later on, after you wear out the OEM parts haha.


----------



## JShoot

My wife has been riding the F85 for about 3 months now and really likes the bike.


----------



## paco1961

*Felt z85 - Windsor Fen*

Can any of you learned folks help me. I sat on a Felt Z85 (58) - big mistake. Like listening to stereo speakers much more expensive than you can afford. It fit like a glove. I'm a 50 year old novice (and recovering runner!) who has been riding a clunker department store hybrid for 3 or 4 years. I'd like to move up to a road bike. I'm riding 20+ miles 3 times a week and might do some occasional racing knowing my competitive history. I don't want to spend $1500 for a bike, something in the $600-$700 seems more appropriate to my game. In doing some web research, I came across the Windsor Fen bike that seems like a nice place for me. My main concern it fit. The Z85 fit was perfect. Not sure how this size frame would compare to the Windsor sizes?


----------



## Ciaran123

I have the Z85 & I have to I wouldn't change it for the next modle down. The 105 group set are great, the matt black, red & White look amazing. I do about 200 mile a week on it & the ride is fantastic as is the position. I'd think very hard before buying, I spent two months researching before getting the Z85.


----------



## paco1961

Thanks for the nudge in the direction of the Felt. If price wasn't an issue, I'd have bought the Z85 first time I sat on it. But I'm looking at the Windsor Fens online at $700 vs the Z85 at about $1400 in LBS. Big difference in price. The WF has the Shimano 105 group, very similar frame specs (construction, that is), 19 lbs, and most other specs quite similar to the Felt. Problem is, can't sit on the WF since I can only find it online. Just wondering on frame geometry similarities/differences.


----------



## Superdave3T

paco1961 said:


> Can any of you learned folks help me. I sat on a Felt Z85 (58) - big mistake. Like listening to stereo speakers much more expensive than you can afford. It fit like a glove. I'm a 50 year old novice (and recovering runner!) who has been riding a clunker department store hybrid for 3 or 4 years. I'd like to move up to a road bike. I'm riding 20+ miles 3 times a week and might do some occasional racing knowing my competitive history. I don't want to spend $1500 for a bike, something in the $600-$700 seems more appropriate to my game. In doing some web research, I came across the Windsor Fen bike that seems like a nice place for me. My main concern it fit. The Z85 fit was perfect. Not sure how this size frame would compare to the Windsor sizes?


Great news: 
For 2012 we'll offer an affordable 10 speed drivetrain on the new Z95. We'll fall just outside your $700 budget but it fits just like the Z85 so you'll be sure you get the fit you want.

If you need any additional details on the 2012 line, please let me know. Your local Felt Dealer should have the latest information about availability and retail price.

-SD


----------



## enr1co

scottzj said:


> Felts are very good bikes. I bought a Felt F95 in Oct for myself and the wife. I got the silver/red combo and got her the Garmin. I have since upgraded all my parts on the bike, carbon seat post and stem, all ultegra groupset with dura ace shifters, and 2 different wheelsets, Fulcrum and Easton Aero.
> With that said, you can always upgrade the felt later on, after you wear out the OEM parts haha.


Nice job with the F95 upgrade!

New here to your Felt community but in lurking am impressed with the performance reviews and value basis of this model. 

The silver F95 would be my preferred choice also but at this time year with limited 11' inventory, was only able to locate one of the Garmin editions. The black matte works and the argyle is somewhat subtle enough to live with. 

Would likely replace the wheelset with a 1450 gm set that I have laying around - along with those hideous white tires  

Has anyone the weight of the stock Alex 500 wheelset ( w/o tires) to guess-timate how much weight I would be able to drop with this immediate swap?

Thanks!


----------



## enr1co

enr1co said:


> Nice job with the F95 upgrade!
> 
> New here to your Felt community but in lurking am impressed with the performance reviews and value basis of this model.
> 
> The silver F95 would be my preferred choice also but at this time year with limited 11' inventory, was only able to locate one of the Garmin editions. The black matte works and the argyle is somewhat subtle enough to live with.
> 
> Would likely replace the wheelset with a 1450 gm set that I have laying around - along with those hideous white tires
> 
> Has anyone the weight of the stock Alex 500 wheelset ( w/o tires) to guess-timate how much weight I would be able to drop with this immediate swap?
> 
> Thanks!


Never mind- found this weight info on an ebay listing w/ tires:

Front wheel = 955 grams w/ tire

Rear Wheel = 1215 grams w/ tire

Assuming that the tires are ~500 grams for the pair, the wheels alone could weigh in ~1700 grams- not too hefty.


----------



## Staticfr33

Went up to the LBS today and found out the 2011's were marked down, and want the components and 10spd of the F85 but the black matte frame of the F95. Is it possible to order the F85 with the matte black F95 frame instead since they're basically the same (aside from the aluminum)? Just a curiosity. I can live with the red F85 frame, but love the look of the matte black.


----------



## enr1co

Staticfr33 said:


> Went up to the LBS today and found out the 2011's were marked down, and want the components and 10spd of the F85 but the black matte frame of the F95. Is it possible to order the F85 with the matte black F95 frame instead since they're basically the same (aside from the aluminum)? Just a curiosity. I can live with the red F85 frame, but love the look of the matte black.


Not likely - the bike configurations are set and shipped from Felts distribution center to dealers as spec'd in the catalog to maintain the pricing points assigned to each model. 

Building or ordering up a F95 with the F85 kitted parts would be at the bike shop/ dealer level.

You may be able to work something out if the stars were aligned and the shop had a buyer for a F85 that wanted the lower grade parts of a F95. 



.


----------



## Staticfr33

enr1co said:


> Not likely - the bike configurations are set and shipped from Felts distribution center to dealers as spec'd in the catalog to maintain the pricing points assigned to each model.
> 
> Building or ordering up a F95 with the F85 kitted parts would be at the bike shop/ dealer level.
> 
> You may be able to work something out if the stars were aligned and the shop had a buyer for a F85 that wanted the lower grade parts of a F95.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahhh ok! Wasn't sure if bikes were put together as ordered or if they were all put together and ready to go. I'd pay for the F85 price, but would just want the F95 frame .


----------



## bobones

Here's my new F85. I'v'e had it just over a week. I've replaced the stock wheels with some black Aksiums I had and fitted a gold chain. I was swithering between the F75 and this, but preferred the green and white colour scheme of the 85 (to match the colours of my favourite football team - Celtic!). Although the cell-phone photo doesn't do it justice, the metallic graphite finish is beautiful imo.

View attachment 237348


I wasn't sure if I'd take to the Microshift shifters, but they're fine:a bit loud and clicky compared to Shimano but the shifting is fast and accurate and they're very comfortable.

This is a 56" frame and the seat post looks pretty high. I'm around 5'11" with 34" inside leg but felt that the 58 was a bit too much of a stretch.I don't mind the white tyres but I might swap them for something lighter like these Schwalbe Ultremo's with green stripes. Those woud save around 290g and look pretty sick imo!
View attachment 237349


It may not be the fanciest bike around, but I'm proud to be a member of the Felt club!


----------



## Staticfr33

bobones said:


> Here's my new F85. I'v'e had it just over a week. I've replaced the stock wheels with some black Aksiums I had and fitted a gold chain. I was swithering between the F75 and this, but preferred the green and white colour scheme of the 85 (to match the colours of my favourite football team - Celtic!). Although the cell-phone photo doesn't do it justice, the metallic graphite finish is beautiful imo.
> 
> View attachment 237348
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I'd take to the Microshift shifters, but they're fine:a bit loud and clicky compared to Shimano but the shifting is fast and accurate and they're very comfortable.
> 
> This is a 56" frame and the seat post looks pretty high. I'm around 5'11" with 34" inside leg but felt that the 58 was a bit too much of a stretch.I don't mind the white tyres but I might swap them for something lighter like these Schwalbe Ultremo's with green stripes. Those woud save around 290g and look pretty sick imo!
> View attachment 237349
> 
> 
> It may not be the fanciest bike around, but I'm proud to be a member of the Felt club!


Very Nice!! Is this a 2012 model?


----------



## bobones

Thanks. It's a 2011. The international Felt site shows 2 colour options: Charcoal or Race Red. I don't think this colour was available in the USA.


----------



## Staticfr33

Ahhh! No wonder I couldn't find that colorway! lol 

Very nice! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Ciaran123

Looks like the 2011 model as I was looking at it before I opted for the Z85. Nice bike I have to say & to it's the rider that makes it a fast bike. The phrase all the gear & no idea springs to mind when some people buy bikes. 

Welcome to the Felt club by the way, you'll never want to leave now


----------



## bobones

Got the ultremos! :thumbsup:
View attachment 237624

View attachment 237625


----------



## Staticfr33

Looking good! Wish that colorway was available here in the US. 

Much better than the red/white.


----------



## sherlock

bobones said:


> Got the ultremos! :thumbsup:


Nice! Just needs some green bar tape now too!


----------



## Glaisin

I got the '05 F85 in '04. Except for the craptacular number of spoke failures I experienced, I have loved every one of the ~10K I have put on it. Good luck and good riding!


----------



## thebikingcello

I freaking love my F95. next season I'm getting some better wheels. Maybe some AM Classic Magnesium Clinchers... Or just some Hurricane's. Anyway, lots of value


----------



## scottzj

That is a killer colorway on that felt! I love the green and those tires just finish it off nicely!. Now you need another set of wheels and tires. Keep these to pymp around lesure rides and have another set to train HAHA.


----------



## bgeurts929

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...isp=inline&realattid=1376965920545331746-3&zw


----------



## bgeurts929

*My new FELT F95 Special Edition*

View attachment 237691


View attachment 237692


View attachment 237693




Just got my Felt and rode 20 miles today. Great ride and I love the color scheme. I told you all I would post pics when I got it, so here you go.


----------



## Rochie IRL

I'm getting my new Felt F85 bike next week in the black with white and green. I can't wait to get going. Only 11 of them coming into Ireland in that colour. I was worried about picking the Felt F85 because there aren't many people riding them here. I'm glad I found this thread.


----------



## Harryquinn

My 2011 F95 had a bottle cage boss come away from the seat tube and has been taken away by the distributors here in Oz. My lbs tell me they will either repair it or simply replace the frame.

Still, it's a great bike and excellent value for money.


----------



## bobones

bgeurts929 said:


> Just got my Felt and rode 20 miles today. Great ride and I love the color scheme. I told you all I would post pics when I got it, so here you go.


That's a classic looking bike. Just level the seat and flip it!


----------



## bobones

Rochie IRL said:


> I'm getting my new Felt F85 bike next week in the black with white and green. I can't wait to get going. Only 11 of them coming into Ireland in that colour. I was worried about picking the Felt F85 because there aren't many people riding them here. I'm glad I found this thread.


It's not black, but a gorgeous metallic charcoal. You're so going to love this bike. Great colours for Ireland!


----------



## Rochie IRL

bobones said:


> It's not black, but a gorgeous metallic charcoal. You're so going to love this bike. Great colours for Ireland!


Even more yummy :thumbsup:


----------



## Rochie IRL

bobones said:


> Got the ultremos! :thumbsup:


Did you order the green Ultremo's online. They look very good on the bike. I've ordered the 56 as I'm 5'11" and I was worrying that I should have gone for the 54. I'm glad I seen your post. I'll wait until the bike arrives until I order bits and pieces.


----------



## bobones

Rochie IRL said:


> Did you order the green Ultremo's online. They look very good on the bike. I've ordered the 56 as I'm 5'11" and I was worrying that I should have gone for the 54. I'm glad I seen your post. I'll wait until the bike arrives until I order bits and pieces.


I got the LBS to order them in, but you can get them from Merlin or Planet X for £30 a pop. They look and ride great and the green matches the green on the bike really well. I think a 56 will be perfect for you.


----------



## RickJP

I've been looking for my first road bike in 30+ years. This weekend I test rode an F95 and a Z6. Loved the Z6, but didn't want to pay over 1,000.00, and I didn't care for the Tiagra/Sora 9 speed cassette of the F95. 

I was going to buy a Motobecane Super Strada from BikesDirect.com with the Sram Apex drivetrain, but they were sold out. I thought about the Winsor Falkirk (same Apex drivetrain and price as the Moto), but I didn't care for the black color and quite frankly, having test ridden the F95 and Z6, I was not too sure if I'd like the geometry of the Windsor. So I called the LBS where I test rode the F95 and the Z6 and had them order me a 2011 F85, which is the same as the F96, with 105 drivetrain and a 10 speed 11/25 cassette. It should be here by week's end. If Hurricane Irene leaves South Florida alone, I'll probably go do 20 miles on it Saturday morning and will post my review. 

Hopefully next year, or maybe the year after that, I'll order either the MB Le Champion CF, if BD still offers it with the Rival drivetrain, or the Le Champion Fire with the Sram Force drivetrain. 

Happy riding!!


----------



## paco1961

I've been through the same; tested the Specialized Secteur Sport Elite, Raleigh Revenio 2.0 and 3.0, Trek 1.5, Giant Defy 2.0, Scott Speedster 30/40, Felt 85 and a few others. Also looked at the BD offerings. Ultimately decided on the Raleigh - tremendous year end deal. This is my first road bike - upgrading from a hybrid. Couldn't justify $1200 for fancy - I'm only riding 3x20 miles/week. Figure I'll try this for a couple of seasons and then move up if it all works out. 

My evaluation of all those I tested - The Secteur was by far the sweetest ride - incredibly smooth and it accelerates like a rocket. I found the Trek to feel the least stable of all tested. From top down, I'd rate them as follows:

Specialized Secteur
Giant Defy 2.0
Felt F85
Raleigh Revenio 2.0/3.0
Scott Speedster 30/40
Fuji Newest 2/3
Trek 1.5

The Raleigh is about a pound heavier than the others but at $600 it was a steal. I'm sure the Sora set will be fine. It arrives next week.


----------



## RickJP

paco1961 said:


> I've been through the same; tested the Specialized Secteur Sport Elite, Raleigh Revenio 2.0 and 3.0, Trek 1.5, Giant Defy 2.0, Scott Speedster 30/40, Felt 85 and a few others. Also looked at the BD offerings. Ultimately decided on the Raleigh - tremendous year end deal. This is my first road bike - upgrading from a hybrid. Couldn't justify $1200 for fancy - I'm only riding 3x20 miles/week. Figure I'll try this for a couple of seasons and then move up if it all works out.
> 
> My evaluation of all those I tested - The Secteur was by far the sweetest ride - incredibly smooth and it accelerates like a rocket. I found the Trek to feel the least stable of all tested. From top down, I'd rate them as follows:
> 
> Specialized Secteur
> Giant Defy 2.0
> Felt F85
> Raleigh Revenio 2.0/3.0
> Scott Speedster 30/40
> Fuji Newest 2/3
> Trek 1.5
> 
> The Raleigh is about a pound heavier than the others but at $600 it was a steal. I'm sure the Sora set will be fine. It arrives next week.


That was definitely a great price. 

I also upgraded from a hybrid. I paid $875.00 for my F85 (could have had the F95 for a tad over $700, but I was really looking for Sram Apex components and the 10 speed cassette, and my LBS bent over backwards to present a very viable alternative at a reasonable price), and after taxes and pedals, I paid a few bucks over 1K. Of course, that's not counting the $300.00 I spent on shorts, jerseys, computer, shoes and heart rate monitor I bought through Amazon (I'm really getting my money's worth of my "Prime" membership...free 2 day shipping on all prime eligible items and only $3.99 for overnight). The way I calculated it, between taxes and pedals, I was only going to save about $120.00 if I bought the Windsor at BD, and still would have had to pay an LBS to set it up, plus tune ups and not be sure if the geometry would be comfortable. My LBS gave me 1 year of tune ups for free. $120.00 is cheap insurance for peace of mind.

BTW, I definitely concur with you on the Trek 1.5, and the Secteur which I tested last weekend.


----------



## Arscynic

Hi Guys, looks like I'll be joining the club soon! Saw a good-looking Z100 in my friends living room, so I went to the bike shop he got it at and they have a 2011 F95 for $560. So I just had to put some money down! This will be my first road bike in ten years (last one went under a truck while I went on its hood). 

I'm 6'1" and the 58cm feels pretty good to me. I also asked them about a 2011 F85 they have. Sounds like they might take $750 for the F85. I really don't have any knowledge to know if one is worth $200 more then the other, can you help? How much better are the components on the F85? I don't plan on racing, but will most likely keep it for 10 or 20 years.


----------



## RickJP

Arscynic said:


> Hi Guys, looks like I'll be joining the club soon! Saw a good-looking Z100 in my friends living room, so I went to the bike shop he got it at and they have a 2011 F95 for $560. So I just had to put some money down! This will be my first road bike in ten years (last one went under a truck while I went on its hood).
> 
> I'm 6'1" and the 58cm feels pretty good to me. I also asked them about a 2011 F85 they have. Sounds like they might take $750 for the F85. I really don't have any knowledge to know if one is worth $200 more then the other, can you help? How much better are the components on the F85? I don't plan on racing, but will most likely keep it for 10 or 20 years.


Both geometries are the same, so fit will be the same on both. The F95 has a 9 speed cassette and Tiagra components, while the 2011 F85 has a 10 speed cassette (11/25) and a 105 drive train. Also, the F95 has a 6061 aluminum seat post, while the F85 has a CF seat post. 

I bought an F85 August, 2011 and I recently turned over 800 miles on it. I did test ride the F95 and didn't like the clunkiness of the Tiagra drive train, or the amplified feeling of road bumps on my rear from the AL seat post. The 105 is much smoother and the MicroShift levers are very smooth. 

If you can afford the price difference, go with the F85. :thumbsup:


----------



## Staticfr33

Arscynic said:


> Hi Guys, looks like I'll be joining the club soon! Saw a good-looking Z100 in my friends living room, so I went to the bike shop he got it at and they have a 2011 F95 for $560. So I just had to put some money down! This will be my first road bike in ten years (last one went under a truck while I went on its hood).
> 
> I'm 6'1" and the 58cm feels pretty good to me. I also asked them about a 2011 F85 they have. Sounds like they might take $750 for the F85. I really don't have any knowledge to know if one is worth $200 more then the other, can you help? How much better are the components on the F85? I don't plan on racing, but will most likely keep it for 10 or 20 years.


I bought the same model 2011 F95 for $700 in September of last year so that's a pretty good price, but at $750 that F85 sounds good too. If you could swing the $750 I'd say get the F85. While the drivetrain/shifters aren't terrible on the F95, the 105 is a lot better and smoother. 

I guess it all depends on where and how you ride it, and if you plan on upgrading it, or just riding it as is.


----------

